# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  نرم افزاری برای نوشتن node.js

## forestasphalt

با سلام ایا نرم افزاری هست که خاصیت intellisense داشته باشه؟
به نظر خودم که نمیتونه وجود داشته باشه به خاطر اینکه بخشهای مهمی که میخوایم انجام بدیم داخل رشته هست
مثلا دستور زیر

var http=require("http")

----------


## hamed_gibago

می تونی از webstorm نسخه کرک شده استفاده کنی. 
من که راضی ام ازش
ولی اونطوری که مثل visual studio بخوای هوشمند نیست

----------


## cups_of_java

محصولات IntelliJ اینکار ها رو انجام میدن چه Webstorm که دوستمون اشاره کرد چه Pycharm و IDEA و ...
پلاگین nodejs‌دارن همشون

----------

